# Pierce uncapping knife



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Use it! It will beat a bread knife by a mile. If you want to control how hot it gets, get a plastic electrical box and put a light dimmer and a wall outlet in it. You will be able to control the amount of current that goes to it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Some have the thermostat in the blade. Is there a small screw on top of the blade? You can put it in the pan with the cappings and it will moderate the heat as it melts the cappings.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know what you mean by "top" of the blade. But there are two sides to the blade. One side has a protuberance. On the other side, directly opposite the protuberance is a very small screw. It's in the blade. Is that a control?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

You can also run it through a speedcontrol to control the heat.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

arthur said:


> I don't know what you mean by "top" of the blade. But there are two sides to the blade. One side has a protuberance. On the other side, directly opposite the protuberance is a very small screw. It's in the blade. Is that a control?


yep, thats it. i believe clockwise makes it get hotter, but mines been set for decades and i cant be sure. try contacting them directly. if you move fast slicing cappings, its near impossible to burn your honey. good luck,mike


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

That protuberance is the thermostat.. The screw is to adjust the cut-off temp. It is pretty sensitive as I learned the hard way. Unless it is really scorching honey, I would leave it alone. They added the control on the cord after people started messing with the screw. Wow, I avoided that pun nicely!


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I have one with a frayed cord I want to replace. How can I contact them?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thye can scorch honey and mine from pierce has no visible control. A Christmas gift but I had one years ago. Just get your frames ready. Turn it on and when it starts to warm up--work fast and keep the blade in your cappings. That way it won't get real hot. Uplug it if there is going to be a break in use. A learning curve in nearly everything.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the good advice. This one is used and has a temp screw in the blade. I'm just going to start with the setting the pervious user had it set to. Thanks and have a happy New Year.


----------

